# Hintergrundfarbe setzen mit setBackground()



## Fats (30. Jan 2007)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich versuche die Hintergrundfarbe in einem selbsterstellten Bild zu setzen. Aber irgendwie geht das nicht. Gibt es da besondere Vorgehensweisen? Hab ich irgendwas vergessen?

Hier mal die Codezeilen:


```
BufferedImage img = new BufferedImage(width, height, BufferedImage.TYPE_INT_ARGB);
Graphics2D g2d = img.createGraphics();
g2d.setColor(textcolor);
g2d.setBackground(Color.red);
g2d.drawString(text,text_pos_x, text_pos_y);
g2d.dispose();
ImageIO.write(img, image_type, new File(filename));
```

Gruß und vielen Dank
Fats


----------



## Illuvatar (30. Jan 2007)

In Zeile 4 änderst du nur die Hintergrundfarbe der Graphics (was auch immer die bringt). Um eine Hintergrundfarbe in das Bild einzufügen, musst du das per fillRect machen.

_Edit: Hör auf André, die Antwort ist besser..._


----------



## André Uhres (30. Jan 2007)

Ich würde sagen, da fehlt ein "clearRect".


----------



## Fats (30. Jan 2007)

André Uhres hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich würde sagen, da fehlt ein "clearRect".


Yeah! Das wars  

fillRect ist auch nicht schlecht, aber die Funktion arbeitet mit der Vordergrundfarbe. 

Vielen Dank für die schnelle Hilfe!  (Wo kann ich hier eigentlich den "Haken" setzen?)

Viele Grüße
Fats


----------



## The_S (30. Jan 2007)

links unten


----------



## Fats (30. Jan 2007)

Hobbit_Im_Blutrausch hat gesagt.:
			
		

> links unten


 ???:L  hmm ... ich blind? ich meinte nicht den, zum Beobachten, sondern zum Kenntlichmachen, daß das Problem gelöst ist


----------



## The_S (30. Jan 2007)

Dieses Thema beobachten 	
java-forum.org Foren-Übersicht -> Java 3D und Co.
[x] <= Button


----------



## Fats (30. Jan 2007)

Alles klar! Ich hab immer im "Edit" Mode gesucht! 

Vielen Dank!
Fats


----------

